# Costco belly 07/05/15



## blacklab (Jul 7, 2015)

Went to Costco for a quick trip and stumbled on fresh 10# bellies @ 2.29lb no rind. Never seen it @ Costco b4 let alone for 2.29. Anywhere between 3.50-4.00 a lb is the average. Fresh bacon in a week or so. wink


----------



## talan64 (Jul 7, 2015)

Which Vancouver Costco?  192nd or Andreson?


----------



## chef willie (Jul 7, 2015)

dang it.....not here in Oregon (yet)


----------



## blacklab (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes 192 wink

Meat guy said they been selling it for about a month and very popular. Of course it's popular, it's BACON!............lol


----------



## driedstick (Jul 7, 2015)

Great buy!! can't wait to see your results

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## mummel (Jul 7, 2015)

Do you smoke the whole belly?


----------



## blacklab (Jul 7, 2015)

This time I cut in 1/2 . Garage frig just went south, or it would have been whole.


----------



## talan64 (Jul 12, 2015)

OK, so it's not just the Costco on 192nd, the one on Andreson has them also.  Depends on size and pack date for the price, one 10lb'er for 2.29, then right next to it was a 11+lb'er for 1.99.  They have pre-sliced belly (2.99) and half/whole trimmed. Great prices, and at least labeled from the USA!













0711151437.jpg



__ talan64
__ Jul 12, 2015


















0711151437b.jpg



__ talan64
__ Jul 12, 2015


















0711151438.jpg



__ talan64
__ Jul 12, 2015


----------



## msuiceman (Jul 12, 2015)

wish my Costco carried it, maybe i'll make a call to the three others that are somewhat local to see if they have any in stock.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 13, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> dang it.....not here in Oregon (yet)


The Tigard Costco has it! Here is one I did over the weekend:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...t-something-new-hot-smoked-uncured-pork-belly


----------



## mummel (Jul 13, 2015)

Im going on Saturday to see if my local Costco has it.  I hope so.  I need some fatty pork for my first attempt at some sausages.


----------



## msuiceman (Jul 13, 2015)

could use a shoulder, though the fat is slightly different.


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 13, 2015)

Picked one up at the Costco in Santa Cruz, Ca last Tuesday. I'll check again tomorrow afternoon on the way to work. Might be a west coast Costco item only. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Half of it is destined tp be smoked in the WSM this Thursday.

Busy weekend of work and travel(Ca Wine Festival Santa Barbara Fri-Sat, Paso Robles event on Sun). Planning on making a pork belly dinner for my friends in Paso Robles on Saturday night.


----------



## talan64 (Jul 14, 2015)

Confirmed now at:

Vancouver, Wa - both stores

Hillsboro, Or

Tigard, Or

Santa Cruz, Ca

So it's spreading.  Costco usually starts new products out in Seattle (Kirkland) area, then spreads out from there, so the further you guys are from Costco's home, the longer it may take to get it there, but it might be worth asking someone in charge at the store, and mention the west coast is getting them.

Good luck, so far everything I've seen and people I've talked to are impressed with the quality they are seeing, hopefully taste will be as good.


----------



## mummel (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  Going on Saturday.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 14, 2015)

$1.99 lb. up here. I've seen it at the Aurora Village and Everett Costcos.


----------



## magnum3672 (Jul 14, 2015)

Detroit area costco's are all carrying it. I have bought 2 and quality seems decent.


----------



## blacklab (Jul 14, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> $1.99 lb. up here. I've seen it at the Aurora Village and Everett Costcos.


That's a sweet price..................


----------



## msuiceman (Jul 14, 2015)

Magnum3672 said:


> Detroit area costco's are all carrying it. I have bought 2 and quality seems decent.


Did you see it at the Madison Heights one? Last time I was there I looked and couldn't find belly, but they did have briskets which they didn't use to carry.


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 15, 2015)

Snagged another today in Santa Cruz, CA. From the varying packaging dates, this looks to be a regularly stocked item.

4.5 lbs bathing in a maple bourbon marinade...

...to be smoked on Thursday... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_8092.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 15, 2015






All of the pork bellies over 10 lbs were $2.29/lb and all under 10 lbs, were $1.99/lb.


----------



## magnum3672 (Jul 15, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Did you see it at the Madison Heights one? Last time I was there I looked and couldn't find belly, but they did have briskets which they didn't use to carry.


I saw them for sure at Auburn Hills and I hear Hall Road has them as well. This is about a week ago.


----------



## msuiceman (Jul 15, 2015)

just got back from Madison heights store... they have them at 2.29/lb. picked one up that I'm going to smoke on sunday and finish in the oven to crisp it up.

seems like they are now stocking briskets and pork bellies, which is good for me as I find myself in Costco for other stuff every month.


----------



## magnum3672 (Jul 15, 2015)

I know that Auburn Hills Costco has always had the briskets, they just might be prime cut though which makes em like 9 bucks a lb (eesh).

I actually work at that costco and the meat manager says he's not sure how long they'll have the pork belly and it all depends on how it sells.


----------



## mummel (Jul 15, 2015)

Magnum3672 said:


> I know that Auburn Hills Costco has always had the briskets, they just might be prime cut though which makes em like 9 bucks a lb (eesh).
> 
> I actually work at that costco and the meat manager says he's not sure how long they'll have the pork belly and it all depends on how it sells.


If you work at Costco, are there any tips for getting good deals on meats?  Like asking the butcher for off cuts, or meats that are expiring etc.  Someone mentioned buying uncut cryovacced meats.  Any tips?


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 15, 2015)

If you have a Business Costco near you, (i.e. one that caters towards restaurants and other businesses), you can pick up cryovac'd packages a bit cheaper per lb. than the regular outlets. I've found decent prices on butts, briskets, and near St. Patty's day, whole corned briskets for a lot less than grocery store prices.


----------



## msuiceman (Jul 15, 2015)

Anybody have a swag as to the cost of pork belly at restaurant depot these days?


----------



## magnum3672 (Jul 15, 2015)

mummel said:


> If you work at Costco, are there any tips for getting good deals on meats?  Like asking the butcher for off cuts, or meats that are expiring etc.  Someone mentioned buying uncut cryovacced meats.  Any tips?


mummel, The best way to get meat cheaper at costco is to by it by the case. They can't/won't make any deals on meats about to expire (especially beef) for food safety reasons.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 15, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Anybody have a swag as to the cost of pork belly at restaurant depot these days?


Last time I was in (a couple months ago), it was something in the neighborhood of $2.35 lb for skin-on, and $2.70 for skinless.


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 22, 2015)

Talan64 said:


> Confirmed now at:
> 
> Vancouver, Wa - both stores
> 
> ...


You can add Gilroy, CA to the list.


----------



## mummel (Jul 22, 2015)

All west coast


----------



## wkraemer (Jul 22, 2015)

Did the belly have the skin on?  I bought one also from the Costco in St Louis, MO.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 23, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> dang it.....not here in Oregon (yet)



Hi chef! We go to the Costco in Eugene and we have pork belly here. Don't know what part of the valley your in but down south in our neck of the woods, its been there for a couple weeks now.

Patti


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 23, 2015)

Talan64 said:


> Confirmed now at:
> 
> Vancouver, Wa - both stores
> Hillsboro, Or
> ...



Eugene also!!


----------



## chef willie (Jul 23, 2015)

areallynicegirl said:


> Hi chef! We go to the Costco in Eugene and we have pork belly here. Don't know what part of the valley your in but down south in our neck of the woods, its been there for a couple weeks now.
> 
> Patti


thx for the heads up....will have to go to the Costco here in Albany soon and check...if it's in Eugene it's probably here as well....whoop whoop!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hmm, I'll have to check our store and see if they have any. Still cheaper at Cash and Carry though...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2015)

I can say, the Bend Costco Had pork bellies. I can also say that I now Have Pork bellies. They had 4 of them out there so I bought all four! Into the freezer until it cools down enough for some cold smoking Bacon Making. 

$2.29/pound. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 23, 2015


----------



## msuiceman (Jul 23, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I can say, the Bend Costco Had pork bellies. I can also say that I now Have Pork bellies. They had 4 of them out there so I bought all four! Into the freezer until it cools down enough for some cold smoking Bacon Making.
> 
> $2.29/pound.
> 
> ...


well, that'll do!


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 23, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I can say, the Bend Costco Had pork bellies. I can also say that I now Have Pork bellies. They had 4 of them out there so I bought all four! Into the freezer until it cools down enough for some cold smoking Bacon Making.
> 
> $2.29/pound.
> 
> ...


woo hoo!!


----------



## dschoemaker (Jul 28, 2015)

Algonquin IL store has it.

Dave


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 28, 2015)

They have them in Reno NV now.


----------



## mummel (Jul 29, 2015)

Hopefully they are moving east.  Zero here up in Mass.


----------



## magnum3672 (Jul 29, 2015)

For those of you who are hoping it comes into your area I have a suggestion as a Costco Employee. Go to the suggestions kiosk (usually on the way out of the store by the food court) and fill out a form saying you want the pork belly. The buyers for that specific store will see it and it will let them know there is real interest and may move things along. It's not a guarantee but it's better than sitting on your hands.


----------



## mummel (Jul 29, 2015)

Good tip, thanks.  I will try this.  I asked the butcher and he didnt seem to GAS.


----------



## 86gn (Aug 4, 2015)

I've found slabs and sliced at the Southlake, Texas location for the last month. If there isn't any sliced out they will package some for you if you ask.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 4, 2015)

Bellies in Wenatchee Wa.     Got 3 in the cure now.....


----------



## wazzuqer (Aug 8, 2015)

How much were the bellies at the Wenatchee Costco? Might be heading that way soon?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 8, 2015)

$2.29.....   $2.19 for 5 in a case...


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Aug 9, 2015)

Talan64 said:


> Confirmed now at:
> 
> Vancouver, Wa - both stores
> Hillsboro, Or
> ...



Add San Dimas, Ca to the list. Just saw it there yesterday. I believe it was $2.29 per pound.


----------



## wazzuqer (Aug 17, 2015)

Kennewick WA has em,  $2.59 a LB...


----------



## bohica (Aug 26, 2015)

Yakima Costco has them too.  I picked one up yesterday at 2.79 for 9.42 lbs.  Hope to start curing this weekend.


----------



## mummel (Aug 26, 2015)

Still nothing here in Mass.


----------



## sdsmokn (Aug 26, 2015)

San Diego / Carmel Mountain just had belly portions, so I asked for the whole cryo slab.  

Cured 6 days, today into the MES with corn cob pellets.













20150826_122425_HDR.jpg



__ sdsmokn
__ Aug 26, 2015


----------



## magnum3672 (Aug 31, 2015)

Price and popularity is starting to go up. My store is now about $3.58 a lb for sliced and $2.99 a lb for whole.


----------

